# Which one to buy?



## yuseralhaj (Nov 28, 2017)

Canon T7i or Canon 70D?
I will mainly use the camera for photos

Also, this is my first DSLR, I'm looking for a camera +5 years to use without any upgrading

I will buy mainly the 85mm 1.8 for portrature, and the 40mm 2.8 for general shooting.


Any advice? I just can't choose which body to buy!


----------



## benhasajeep (Nov 28, 2017)

The T7i will have the better sensor performance.  The 70D will have the better body build and user controls.

If the choice included 80d for $999 right now over the holidays sales, that would be what I would pick.


----------



## yuseralhaj (Nov 28, 2017)

80D is a bit of expensive to me


----------



## beagle100 (Nov 30, 2017)

yuseralhaj said:


> 80D is a bit of expensive to me



save a bit more ....   a refurbished 80D has been $800
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------



## lance70 (Nov 30, 2017)

You can't go wrong with either body and all good points above.....The 85mm is a great choice as well, stick with buying high quality lenses and you will be set, bodies will come and go.


----------



## Braineack (Nov 30, 2017)

benhasajeep said:


> The T7i will have the better sensor performance. The 70D will have the better body build and user controls.



pretty much sums it up.  

You get a better AF module with the T7i and probably a slight edge in IQ, but it's a lower-end body.  The 70D has a better viewfinder, shutter, and battery life.


----------

